# [Installation] en suivant le handbook, rock'n'roll!

## Usermind42

Bonjour,

j'ai installé une gentoo depuis le handbook, une grosse galère...

Après avoir installé en suivant le bouquin a la lettre,

au premier boot j'me suis retrouvé avec un jolie fsck (266 jours LOLILOL!) un système daté au 14 mars avec mes partitions montée en read-only,

j'ai aussi le nom de machine qui était a (none) apparemment il manque /etc/hostname.

Voili voilou, j'ai pas besoin d'aide. C'était juste pour signaler mon retour d’expérience avec ce bijoux qu'est gentoo!

Pourquoi j'ai installer depuis le handbook?

- Parce que la dernière MAJ a flingué mon système(qui tournait si bien depuis presque 1an...),

forte heureusement j'ai pas effacé donc je vais pouvoir chercher ce qui coince quand la paresse sera passé.

Peace.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu nous donner plus d'infos que "a marche pas" ? Tu auras quelques conseils en lisant ma signature  :Wink: 

----------

## Usermind42

Tout marche bien maintenant =]

Pour le système qui boot en read-only au premier démarrage je sais pas pourquoi car j'avais pas activé le log de openrc. (et mon core2 compute trop vite =])

Après avoir fait un mount -o remount,rw / j'ai crée un /etc/hostname (car j'avais pas le nom du système que j'avais écris dans /etc/conf.d/hostname)avec le même nom de système que dans /etc/conf.d/hostname.

Le système reboot normalement après.

Pour la date c'était /etc/conf.d/hwclock ou il fallait clock_systohc="YES"

après un ntpdate et un reboot tout est nickel.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Il reste une dernière étape : changer ton titre pour le rendre conforme aux règles du forum  :Wink: 

----------

## nox23

pour un hostname correct la documentation est incorrect.  :Crying or Very sad: 

tu mets le nom de ta machine dans /etc/conf.d/hostname

```

cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="blanche-neige"

```

et le nom du réseau dans /etc/resolv.conf si tu n'utilises pas dhcpcd :

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf

search noxlan

nameserver 192.168.0.254

```

, si tu utilises dhcpcd tu le mets dans /etc/resolv.conf.head sinon il sera écraser à la prochaine lease

```

cat /etc/resolv.conf.head

search noxlan

```

ensuite tu joues avec hostname -f  ; hostname -d ; hostname -s pour vérifier que tout est correct :

```

root@blanche-neige ~# hostname -d

noxlan

root@blanche-neige ~# hostname -s

blanche-neige

root@blanche-neige ~# hostname -f

blanche-neige.noxlan

```

pour rechecker tu fais

```

/etc/init.d/hostname restart

```

et dans /etc/hosts tu dois avoir quelquechose qui ressemble à ca :

```

192.168.0.1     blanche-neige.noxlan    blanche-neige

```

et la c'est niquel   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

voilà pour la petite info

----------

## Usermind42

Merci nox23 pour les précisions.

Sinon , pour le hostname dans /etc/hostname c'est n'importe quoi, il sert a rien... le nom est bien set par /etc/conf.d/hostname (quand il boot pas en read-only =]).

----------

## nox23

sur gentoo c'est bien ds /etc/conf.d/hostname   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> pour un hostname correct la documentation est incorrect. 
> 
> (...)

 

 *Usermind42 wrote:*   

> Sinon , pour le hostname dans /etc/hostname c'est n'importe quoi, il sert a rien...

 

Mille excuses, je suis peut-être passé à côté de qqch mais... en quoi la doc est-elle incorrecte svp ?   :Shocked: 

(cf. Handbook sec. 2.8b ; ibid. version FR ; QuikInstall - Code Exemple 2.18)

----------

## Usermind42

@boozo = J'ai pas dis quelle était incorrect!

Moi je signal juste qu'avec les paquets actuel, sur un du matos FULL INTEL, il y a pleins d’erreur comme le segfault sur x11 et le boot en ro a tout va avec le 3.5.7!

Pourtant j'utilise une stable keywords pour pas trop me faire chier a downgrade, apparemment faut faire son package.mask aussi...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello Usermind,

Quels sont tes CFLAGS ? (emerge --info stp).

----------

## boozo

 *Usermind42 wrote:*   

> @boozo = J'ai pas dis quelle était incorrect!
> 
> Moi je signal juste qu'avec les paquets actuel, sur un du matos FULL INTEL, il y a pleins d’erreur comme le segfault sur x11 et le boot en ro a tout va avec le 3.5.7!
> 
> Pourtant j'utilise une stable keywords pour pas trop me faire chier a downgrade, apparemment faut faire son package.mask aussi...

 

Bon... j'ai dû mal comprendre les posts

Tu mentionnes des erreurs qui ne sont pas anodines alors il faudrait en savoir plus pour éventuellement remonter ces anomalies si on les reproduit.

Le segfault à la compilation de X m'étonne autant que Xavier à voir avec le #emerge --info peut-être   :Sad: 

Et pour montage de la racine en ro là encore il doit y avoir un truc qui cloche : tu as quelques choses dans les logs ou un message exact ? on peut voir les options des fs dans le fstab stp ?

Btw, tant qu'on y est : d'autres problèmes à signaler ?

----------

## nox23

ok mea culpa   :Embarassed: 

j'avais pourtant testé en faisant comme dans le handbook est impossible d'obtenir un hostname correct.

c'est du à un bug dans dhcpcd : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433441

j'ai retesté à l'instant et la doc du handbook est correct   :Confused: 

----------

## Usermind42

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello Usermind,
> 
> Quels sont tes CFLAGS ? (emerge --info stp).

 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo-gnu i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-gnu-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6420_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 09 Dec 2012 00:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -mtune=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -mtune=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cxx dbus deblob dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv jpeg lcms libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl pango pcre pdf png ppds readline sdl spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="syslog" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

 /etc/fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda7               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

voilà la segfault

```

e6420 ~ # cat /home/blink/X.log

hostname: Hôte inconnu

xauth:  file /home/blink/.serverauth.31915 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.13.0

Release Date: 2012-09-05

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo-gnu i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux e6420 3.5.7-gentoo-gnu #1 SMP Mon Nov 26 18:22:07 CET 2012 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 09 December 2012  01:49:29AM

Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec  9 05:33:39 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down (EE)

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x50) [0x81f2f20]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1aeec1) [0x81f6ec1]

(EE) 2: linux-gate.so.1 (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb77c740c]

(EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x15f2ef) [0x81a72ef]

(EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x15880d) [0x81a080d]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (mieqProcessDeviceEvent+0x1d4) [0x81d2ab4]

(EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x292d0) [0x80712d0]

(EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (DisableDevice+0x96) [0x8072b66]

(EE) 8: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x2b11b) [0x807311b]

(EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x204d5) [0x80684d5]

(EE) 10: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe7) [0xb748c597]

(EE) 11: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x20061) [0x8068061]

(EE)

(EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x7c

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

(EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional info                                                                                                                     rmation.

(EE)

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

J'essai de désactiver des "module" dans le /etc/X11/xorg.conf mais apparemment ça change rien les modules ce lance quand même!

Si vous avez une idée , je suis prêt a enlever les mask que j'ai mis sur xorg et le dernier kernel =]

----------

## boozo

Ok merci donc tu es bien en version xorg-server-1.13.0-r1 stable là ou en 1.13.0 ?

Il faudrait voir les versions des packages relatifs/mis en cause avec leurs usesflags actifs i.e. xorg-server => minimal ? x86-video-intel => sna ? glamor ? (quid de la version d'udev utilisée ?)

Et tant qu'on y est avoir le log complêt de l'échec de lancement de X (là, la backtrace sans options de debug c'est pas trop parlant pour identifier quelque chose   :Sad:  )

Un question triviale mais sait-on jamais (de temps en temps on loupe tous des choses évidentes) : as-tu lancé un #revdep-rebuid -iv et recompilé les x11-drivers/xf86-* packages ? (de même testé avec des "safe cflags" i.e. avec juste -O2 -march=native -pipe)

Btw, tu sembles utiliser un xorg.conf ce qui n'est plus trop d'actualité avec l'autodétection maintenant c'est "sans rien" càd sans /etc/X11/xorg.conf   :Wink:   (ni aucun fichiers dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ au départ puis on ajuste des options si des choses le nécessite ensuite i.e. le keyboard.conf, etc)

Edit: dsl, pour la confusion éventuelle mais au début mon post avais un brin mélangé 2 pbs (segfault à la compilation vs au lancement de X). C'est corrigé.

----------

## Usermind42

Salut boozo,

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Ok merci donc tu es bien en version xorg-server-1.13.0-r1 stable là ou en 1.13.0 ?
> 
> Il faudrait voir les versions des packages relatifs/mis en cause avec leurs usesflags actifs i.e. xorg-server => minimal ? x86-video-intel => sna ? glamor ? (quid de la version d'udev utilisée ?)
> 
> Et tant qu'on y est avoir le log complêt de l'échec de lancement de X (là, la backtrace sans options de debug c'est pas trop parlant pour identifier quelque chose   )
> ...

 

alors pour les versions de xorg-server, xorg-drivers et udev

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.0-r1 was built with the following:

USE="nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy"

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13 was built with the following:

USE="" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -newport -nouveau -nv -nvidia -omap -omapfb -qxl -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo"

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.20.13 was built with the following:

USE="dri sna udev -glamor -uxa -xvmc"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy"

sys-fs/udev-171-r9 was built with the following:

USE="gudev hwdb introspection keymap rule_generator -action_modeswitch -build -debug -edd (-extras) -floppy (-selinux) -test"

```

Je me suis mal exprimé pour xorg, il fonctionne mais il segfault quand je coupe mon gestionnaire de fenêtre... (j'utilise startx couplé a awesome).

Le log de X posté plus haut est complet du lancement au plantage (j'utilise startx 2&> X.log), si tu peux m'expliquer comment faire parler un peu plus Xorg comme tu le souhaite, stp.

Je vais tester de rebuild avec les safe cflags, pour voir.

Pour le xorg.conf je l'ai fais avec X -configure c'est strictement la même chose que quand il ce lance sans... j'ai essayer de désactiver quelques trucs mais apparemment il prend pas en compte mes directives....

----------

## boozo

Haannn ouais mais non c'est plus pareil comme pb...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il me semble bien avoir vu passer des threads similaires à ce pb mais du coup je les avais viré de mes recherches car non significatifs...

Bon, vais voir si je retombe dessus

Sinon, ces codes erreurs en backtrace semblaient liées à evdev.c d'où ma question pour savoir si tu as bien fait un #emerge -1av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) suite à l'update de X

Pour ce qui est du xorg.conf comme dit plus haut, maintenant c'est sans lui grâce à l'autodétection. Avec il peut y avoir des effets anormaux du fait de la présence d'options ou de paramètres obsolètes, etc

Donc on teste sans rien du tout en premier et on créé ensuite spécifiquement chaque section en fonction des besoins dans le repertoire /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ i.e. si besoin que d'une option pour le clavier tu créés le fichier correspondant 10.keyboard.conf :

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbOptions" "<option>"

        Option "XkbVariant" "<option>"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Et ainsi de suite pour chaque anciennes sections du xorg.conf qui peuvent être nécessaire de conserver dans certains cas en fonction du matos

Enfin pour le log, dsl c'est un reste du premier laïus sur gdb pour avoir la backtrace plus verbeuse p.e. mais là c'est pas le log complêt du X lancé çà, si ?   :Shocked: 

Traditionnellement c'est plutôt dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log comme mentionné dans ton log et il y a beaucoup plus d'infos

```
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

----------

## Usermind42

Re,

honte a moi j'ai pas pensé au Xorg.log.0!

Le voici.

```

[   347.959]

X.Org X Server 1.13.0

Release Date: 2012-09-05

[   347.959] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   347.959] Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo-gnu i686 Gentoo

[   347.959] Current Operating System: Linux e6420 3.5.7-gentoo-gnu #1 SMP Mon Nov 26 18:22:07 CET 2012 i686

[   347.959] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

[   347.959] Build Date: 09 December 2012  01:49:29AM

[   347.959]

[   347.959] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   347.959]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   347.959] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   347.960] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec  9 18:54:58 2012

[   348.012] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   348.012] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   348.012] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   348.031] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   348.031] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   348.031] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   348.045] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   348.045] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   348.045] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   348.045] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   348.045] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   348.045] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   348.045]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   348.045] (**) FontPath set to:

[   348.045] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   348.045] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   348.045] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   348.045] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   348.047] (II) Loader magic: 0x822b600

[   348.047] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   348.047]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   348.047]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.0

[   348.047]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   348.047]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   348.047] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   348.048] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2e32:1043:836d rev 3, Mem @ 0xfe400000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/8

[   348.048] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   348.049] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   348.050] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   348.051] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   348.051] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   348.051] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   348.115] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   348.128] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   348.128]    compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   348.128]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[   348.128] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   348.128] Loading extension GLX

[   348.128] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   348.128] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   348.144] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   348.144]    compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 2.20.13

[   348.144]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   348.144]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.0

[   348.144] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

        Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

        Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

        Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

        Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

        Ivybridge Server (GT2), Haswell Desktop (GT1), Haswell Desktop (GT2),

        Haswell Desktop (GT2+), Haswell Mobile (GT1), Haswell Mobile (GT2),

        Haswell Mobile (GT2+), Haswell Server (GT1), Haswell Server (GT2),

        Haswell Server (GT2+), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT1),

        Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2+),

        Haswell SDV Mobile (GT1), Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2),

        Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2+), Haswell SDV Server (GT1),

        Haswell SDV Server (GT2), Haswell SDV Server (GT2+),

        Haswell ULT Desktop (GT1), Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2),

        Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2+), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT1),

        Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2+),

        Haswell ULT Server (GT1), Haswell ULT Server (GT2),

        Haswell ULT Server (GT2+), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT1),

        Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2+),

        Haswell CRW Mobile (GT1), Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2),

        Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2+), Haswell CRW Server (GT1),

        Haswell CRW Server (GT2), Haswell CRW Server (GT2+),

        ValleyView PO board

[   348.144] (--) using VT number 7

[   348.149] (II) intel(0): using device path '/dev/dri/card0'

[   348.153] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   348.153] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[   348.153] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   348.153] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G41

[   348.154] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[   348.154] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[   348.154] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled

[   348.154] (**) intel(0): Throttling enabled

[   348.154] (**) intel(0): Delayed flush enabled

[   348.154] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[   348.154] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[   348.210] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: ACR  Model: ad80  Serial#: 1914718201

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Year: 2007  Week: 22

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Sync:  Separate

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.600

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.068   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Supported established timings:

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 640x480@67Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 640x480@72Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 640x480@75Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 800x600@56Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 800x600@72Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 800x600@75Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 832x624@75Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Supported standard timings:

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1400  vsize 1050  refresh: 75  vid: 20368

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 75  vid: 3969

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #6: hsize: 1152  vsize 921  refresh: 76  vid: 36977

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): #7: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): clock: 89.0 MHz   Image Size:  410 x 257 mm

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1488  h_sync_end 1520 h_blank_end 1600 h_border: 0

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 926 v_border: 0

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 84 kHz, PixClock max 145 MHz

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Serial No: L800C0274021

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Monitor name: AL1916W

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff00047280adf9472072

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     1611010308291a78e89ae5a658499923

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     115054bfef80904f950f81808140810f

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     81007190714fc422a0a050841a303020

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     36009a011100001e000000fd00384c1f

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     540e000a202020202020000000ff004c

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     38303043303237343032310a000000fc

[   348.262] (II) intel(0):     00414c31393136570a202020202000f4

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "ACR", prod id 44416

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   89.00  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync +vsync (55.6 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[   348.262] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x0.0  156.00  1400 1504 1648 1896  1050 1053 1057 1099 -hsync +vsync (82.3 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x921"x76.0  113.47  1152 1224 1352 1552  921 922 925 962 -hsync +vsync (73.1 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA1

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x75.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz UeP)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.1   89.00  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync +vsync (55.6 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x921"x76.0  113.52  1152 1224 1352 1552  921 922 925 962 -hsync +vsync (73.1 kHz)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   85.89  1366 1439 1583 1800  768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   85.50  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x74.9  106.50  1280 1360 1488 1696  800 803 809 838 -hsync +vsync (62.8 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 +hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x768"x74.9  102.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  768 771 778 805 +hsync -vsync (60.3 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x768"x59.9   79.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  768 771 778 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x576"x60.0   46.97  1024 1064 1168 1312  576 577 580 597 -hsync +vsync (35.8 kHz)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 connected

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1440x900

[   348.263] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   348.263] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (410, 260) mm

[   348.263] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (89, 87)

[   348.263] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   348.263] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   348.263] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   348.263] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   348.284] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Broadwater backend

[   348.284] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[   348.284] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   348.284] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[   348.284] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   348.285] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[   348.289] (II) intel(0): Overlay video not supported on this hardware

[   348.289] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   348.289] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[   348.289] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[   348.289] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[   348.289] (--) RandR disabled

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[   348.729] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[   348.729] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[   348.729] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1440x900 on crtc 3 (pipe 0)

[   348.800] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 380 x 238

[   349.055] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   349.055] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.055] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.055] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   349.055] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   349.115] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   349.115]    compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 2.7.3

[   349.115]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   349.115]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[   349.115] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   349.115] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   349.115] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   349.115] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   349.115] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   349.115] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   349.115] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[   349.115] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   349.115] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   349.115] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   349.115] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   349.115] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"

[   349.174] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   349.174] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.174] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.174] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   349.174] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   349.174] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   349.174] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[   349.174] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[   349.174] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   349.174] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[   349.174] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   349.174] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   349.174] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   349.174] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   349.174] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"

[   349.174] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   349.175] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Asus gaming Mouse (G112) (/dev/input/event2)

[   349.175] (**) Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   349.175] (**) Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   349.175] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Asus gaming Mouse (G112)'

[   349.175] (**) Asus gaming Mouse (G112): always reports core events

[   349.175] (**) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   349.175] (--) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Vendor 0x461 Product 0x4d99

[   349.175] (--) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Found 9 mouse buttons

[   349.175] (--) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Found scroll wheel(s)

[   349.175] (--) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Found relative axes

[   349.175] (--) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Found x and y relative axes

[   349.175] (II) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Configuring as mouse

[   349.175] (II) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Adding scrollwheel support

[   349.175] (**) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   349.175] (**) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   349.175] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[   349.175] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus gaming Mouse (G112)" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[   349.175] (II) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): initialized for relative axes.

[   349.175] (**) Asus gaming Mouse (G112): (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   349.175] (**) Asus gaming Mouse (G112): (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   349.175] (**) Asus gaming Mouse (G112): (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   349.175] (**) Asus gaming Mouse (G112): (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   349.176] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Asus gaming Mouse (G112) (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   349.176] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   349.176] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   349.176] (II) config/udev: Adding input device   USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[   349.176] (**)   USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.176] (**)   USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.176] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for '  USB Keyboard'

[   349.176] (**)   USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[   349.176] (**) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   349.176] (--) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Vendor 0x4d9 Product 0x1702

[   349.176] (--) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Found keys

[   349.176] (II) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   349.176] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input3/event3"

[   349.176] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "  USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   349.176] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   349.176] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   349.176] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   349.176] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"

[   349.177] (II) config/udev: Adding input device   USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[   349.177] (**)   USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.177] (**)   USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   349.177] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for '  USB Keyboard'

[   349.177] (**)   USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[   349.177] (**) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   349.177] (--) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Vendor 0x4d9 Product 0x1702

[   349.177] (--) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Found keys

[   349.177] (II) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   349.177] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input4/event4"

[   349.177] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "  USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[   349.177] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   349.177] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   349.177] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[   349.177] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"

[   378.860] (EE)

[   378.860] (EE) Backtrace:

[   378.860] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x50) [0x81f2f20]

[   378.860] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1aeec1) [0x81f6ec1]

[   378.860] (EE) 2: linux-gate.so.1 (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb777840c]

[   378.860] (EE) 3: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x15f2ef) [0x81a72ef]

[   378.860] (EE) 4: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x15880d) [0x81a080d]

[   378.860] (EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (mieqProcessDeviceEvent+0x1d4) [0x81d2ab4]

[   378.860] (EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x292d0) [0x80712d0]

[   378.860] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (DisableDevice+0x96) [0x8072b66]

[   378.860] (EE) 8: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x2b11b) [0x807311b]

[   378.860] (EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x204d5) [0x80684d5]

[   378.860] (EE) 10: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe7) [0xb743d597]

[   378.860] (EE) 11: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x20061) [0x8068061]

[   378.860] (EE)

[   378.860] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x7c

[   378.860]

Fatal server error:

[   378.860] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   378.860]

[   378.860] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[   378.861] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   378.861] (EE)

[   378.875] (II) evdev: Asus gaming Mouse (G112): Close

[   378.875] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   378.885] (II) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Close

[   378.885] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   378.895] (II) evdev:   USB Keyboard: Close

[   378.895] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   378.895] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   378.895] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   378.895] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   378.895] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   378.895] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[   378.968] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Voilà pour le vrai log de X

Je vais essayer tes directives de recompilation maintenant, je repasse plus tard pour dire ce qu'il en est!

Et vous votre xorg marche nickel? si oui en quel version avec quel noyau? (mode curieux).

Merci de suivre le topic j'me sens moins seul du coup !

----------

## geekounet

Avec des cflags pareils, ça ne m'étonne pas que t'ai des problèmes bizarres et aléatoires. Un simple "-O2 -march=native -pipe" est suffisant, ça ne sert à rien d'en mettre plus pour gagner à peine 2 nanosecondes... C'est à mettre au cas par cas pour des besoins spécifiques (et donc savoir ce qu'on fait). Moi qui pensait que la mode des ricers était finie depuis 6 ans...

----------

## Usermind42

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Avec des cflags pareils, ça ne m'étonne pas que t'ai des problèmes bizarres et aléatoires. Un simple "-O2 -march=native -pipe" est suffisant, ça ne sert à rien d'en mettre plus pour gagner à peine 2 nanosecondes... C'est à mettre au cas par cas pour des besoins spécifiques (et donc savoir ce qu'on fait). Moi qui pensait que la mode des ricers était finie depuis 6 ans...

 

Mes cflags sont très bien, je les utilise depuis longtemps jamais eu de problème jusqu'au dernier kernel-3.5.7, xorg-drivers-1.13.0-r1, xorg-drivers-1.13.

Problème supplémentaire, mauvaise détection du GPU j'ai un i915 pas un i965 et usage de résolution non supporté par mon matériel, quand je startx après un reboot, j'ai bien mon bureau mais le pointer de souris ne peut pas cliquer droit ou gauche, obligé de kill et de relancer et le pointeur de souris fonctionne au deuxième démarrage... (reproductible a chaque démarrage du PC comme la segfault a chaque coupure de l'env graphique...)

j'ai essayé sna, uxa et pas moyen de test glamor "econf fail!" pour l'accel sur intel

Instant rAgE:

Donc y'a une coquille dans un de ces 3 paquets, sérieux si c'est pour faire de la m.... pareil autant s'abstenir de coder!

(5 jours que je galère a réparer ce truc) pourtant je suis en STABLE KEYWORDS.

Seul solution que j'ai trouvé, est de faire un package.mask sur un ancien kernel,xorg...

Mais je suis têtu, je veux être a jour =]

SVP vos version xorg-server!?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je rejoins geekounet pour les CFLAGS: -march=native va sélectionner tout ce qu'il faut, automatiquement  :Wink: 

Et en plus, ça marche sur tous les processeurs, sans devoir réfléchir (et casser un GCC parce qu'on a mis une option qui va sur le proco X mais pas sur le Y, quand on a copié un make.conf...)

----------

## Usermind42

Ok comme je suis quelqu'un de persévérant j'ai test avec un stage3 tout neuf j'ai laisser la sauce générique i686, j'obtient les même erreurs!

Comme je l'ai dis plus haut c'est pas mes cflags qui foire, mais plutôt le code bancal qui a tout foiré! 

Les sorties des ifaces ethernet a changé tout comme la sortie du xorg... il y a eu du changement DONC!

Je vois pas pourquoi je devrais changer mes cflags sur une update... alors qu'ils fonctionnent parfaitement avant...

Le make.conf je l'ai fais moi, j'ai pas copié! il est adapter a mon bouzin(CPU).

Bon on arrête les troll sur les cflags?!

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, à condition que tu arrête de troller sur la qualité du code !  :Wink: 

Avant de critiquer les développeurs, pourrais-tu nous dire ce qui ne va pas, plus en détail que "a marche pas" ?

Donne-nous des faits  :Wink: 

EDIT: As-tu une raison particulière pour ne pas être en 64 bits ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *Usermind42 wrote:*   

> Ok comme je suis quelqu'un de persévérant j'ai test avec un stage3 tout neuf j'ai laisser la sauce générique i686, j'obtient les même erreurs!
> 
> Comme je l'ai dis plus haut c'est pas mes cflags qui foire, mais plutôt le code bancal qui a tout foiré!
> 
> Les sorties des ifaces ethernet a changé tout comme la sortie du xorg... il y a eu du changement DONC! 

 

(J'ouvre un parenthèse)

Bon je ne veux pas en rajouter outre mesure mais les remarques que nous avons faites ne sont pas des "trolls" - c'est pas dans les habitudes de la maison en encore moins des participants sur ton fil - mais un moyen de s'assurer au préalable que le problème ne vient pas de la toolchain.

C'est la démarche standard de qualification pour tout développement logiciel.

Par ailleurs, il est vrai qu'incriminer - un brin à tord - la doc puis les devs/mainteneurs "irrite" un peu...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin, la remontée d'un bug avec ces choix d'optimisations du code pour gcc ne pourra être analysé correctement par les devs qui maintiennent ces packages.

C'est pourquoi Geekounet et XavierMiller insistent eux aussi là-dessus   :Wink: 

(Fin de la parenthèse)

Je m'excuse mais je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu as fait avec le stage3 et je comprends encore moins ta dernière phrase que j'ai cité   :Shocked: 

Quelle est cette histoire de sortie d'interface ethernet ??!? qui change ??   :Shocked: 

Je suis en stable sur ces packages mais ce n'est pas comparable en terme de matos donc çà ne va pas t'aider.

J'aurai bien vu un #lspci -v (ou -n) histoire de m'assurer qu'il n'y a pas 2 cartes graphiques à tout hasard mais au-delà les comportements que tu décris (pointeur de souris bloqué; crash au shutdown) me semblent tout-à-fait liés au couple [xorg-server / x86-input-intel] et surtout ce dernier à mon goût. Mais vu certaines de tes options, pour pouvoir le certifier, il faudrait réellement faire un test probant   :Sad:  .

A titre personnel donc et en suite à ce que j'ai proposé qui s'est avéré infructueux, je poserai les cflags tels que préconisés et ferai une passe sur l'ensemble de la toolchain avant de recompiler les packages suspectés et/ou potentiellement liés (çàd udev ; xorg-server ; xorg-drivers ; x86-* ; mesa ; ...)

Si le comportement anormal est toujours présent ainsi alors c'est un bon candidat pour ouvrir un tracker   :Wink: 

Je ne crois pas que le kernel soit particulièrement en cause mais tu peux faire un test croisé pour t'en assurer également.

J'ai fait pas mal de recherches et pris sur mon temps pour t'orienter au mieux mais libre à toi ensuite de faire ou non.

ps: Une vérification encore si tu n'as donc ni xorg.conf ni d'autres fichiers de paramétrages de X : aurais-tu peut-être fait un appel à xrandr dans ton userspace i.e. xinitrc ou autre ?

----------

## Usermind42

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, à condition que tu arrête de troller sur la qualité du code ! 
> 
> Avant de critiquer les développeurs, pourrais-tu nous dire ce qui ne va pas, plus en détail que "a marche pas" ?
> 
> Donne-nous des faits 
> ...

 

Pardon, c'est juste que ça me met hors de moi d'avoir perdu 5 jours avec ces problèmes alors que j'utilise une stable_keywords!

Si je suis pas en 64bits, c'est parce que j'en ai pas besoin, sur 32bits tout marche "bien" avec un plus vaste choix...

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
>  *Usermind42 wrote:*   Ok comme je suis quelqu'un de persévérant j'ai test avec un stage3 tout neuf j'ai laisser la sauce générique i686, j'obtient les même erreurs!
> 
> Comme je l'ai dis plus haut c'est pas mes cflags qui foire, mais plutôt le code bancal qui a tout foiré!
> ...

 

Pour les ifaces, c'est par exemple quand je tape ifconfig... style Unix chelou(avant c'était pas comme ça) et pareil avec xorg sur la sortie d'erreur.

Enfin, je suis pas le seul il suffit de lire chez les american... les gens ont le même problème....

Oui c'est xorg qui va pas , le kernel marche bien finalement. j'ai effacé les chroot, downgrade xorg et la tout roule comme sur des roulettes...

J'arrête là , j'en ai un peu marre de compiler pour voir les mêmes erreurs revenir encore et encore...

Merci d'avoir pris le temps , même si au final le problème n'est pas vraiment réglé!

PS: Pour ceux qui on le même problème passer en xorg-server-1.12.2 et xorg-drivers-1.12,

bien penser a recompile les drivers et surtout xf86-input-evdev... "en attendant mieux!"

Attention, aussi l'update de coreutils qui peut planter, il faut compilé sur 1 seul JOB (MAKEOPTS="-j1")

Peace.

----------

## Usermind42

KIKOU c'est re moi =]

Alors vu que j'ai fais des erreurs je vais corriger.

Le dernier driver stable(xf86-video-intel-2.20.13.ebuild) est problématique, lancer une première fois je ne vois pas la sélection des champs avec la souris (quand je passe dessus) dans mon menu...

donc je stop xorg puis le relance et la ça fonctionne.... (vachement stable...)

Donc pour pas se prendre le choux avec l'update bancal de xorg et le driver INTEL en STABLE!

(J'aimerai bien savoir a quoi elle sert cette KEYWORD...) =]

Vous pouvez update le système mais vous devez absolument mettre un /etc/portage/package.mask avec les lignes suivantes pour Intel

```

>x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.2

>x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.12

>x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.19.0

```

Puis re-compiler le driver.

PS: je ne peux pas faire des rapports de bug car mon installation est trop exotique!

Peace!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Usermind42 wrote:*   

> KIKOU c'est re moi =]
> 
> Alors vu que j'ai fais des erreurs je vais corriger.
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

C'est sympa de partager  :Smile: 

Par contre, si je puis me permettre, en l'état, c'est assez peu facilement utilisable.

Mettons nous en situation. Mettons que moi, j'arrive, et je n'ai pas lu tout le thread, comme à peu près 80% des gens qui vont arriver ici après avoir vu un (résolu) dans le titre, et je cherche la solution directement (à la fin du thread).

Je vois une mini-proc, mais le problème, c'est que je ne vois pas en quoi elle pourrait s'appliquer à mon cas.

L'idée serait de préciser en quoi ton setup est exotique, et du coup, pourquoi justifier d'avoir recours à une procédure spéciale (celle que tu donnes).

Voilà, bonne continuation sur le fofo  :Wink: 

----------

## Usermind42

Arrrff ui je suis pas du tout forum...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est sympa de partager  
> 
> Par contre, si je puis me permettre, en l'état, c'est assez peu facilement utilisable. 
> ...

 

Il faut suivre le thread... j'ai bifurqué sur le problème de xorg... qui persistait!

xorg-server-1.13.0-r1 et le xf86-video-intel-2.20.13 sont bogués et répertorié comme tel!

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447306 https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=xorg-server-1.13.0-r1

Pour l'exotisme ça vient du fait que j'utilise USE="deblob" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" ainsi que des CFLAGS custom et un kernel configuré sans initrd!,

comme c'est spécifié dans la doc, aucun support pour config exotique!

pour le comment, y a rien de magique =]

```

mettre les entrées dans  /etc/portage/package.mask

puis 'emerge xorg-server && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild'

```

voili voilou!

----------

